# [ALLIANZ-ANTONIDAS] AT GILDE LAST ENCORE



## Speschl (11. Dezember 2020)

Wir die österreichische Gilde Last Encore sind auf der Suche nach Mitgliedern bei denen der Spaß am Spiel und die Geselligkeit im Vordergrund steht ! Bei uns findest du eine Community für Erwachsene Gamer, bei der du die Möglichkeit hast, dich mit gleichgesinnten
Spielern auszutauschen und Mytisch+ Instanzen zu laufen. Einfach nach Feierabend gemütlich miteinander zocken. Wir wollen keinen Massengilde, denn Größe ist nicht alles im Leben, die Person hinter den Nickname ist uns wichtiger. Jedoch wollen wir auch 1-2 Tage den Raid auf nhc/hc durchforsten. Wenn dich das ganze hier anspricht dann melde dich hier oder ingame.

Battletag:
Jâm#1123


----------

